# Moebius....Krypto



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

For Moebius Models first vinyl kit Krypto is a excellent kit! The kit is based off of the 2015 SDCC exclusive prepainted set now in kit form http://www.clubmoebius.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=SDCCKrypto


For The Youtube Modelers my review here https://youtu.be/sd0DD9rkitU


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Thanks for the Kryptoanalysis!
:wave:


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Think I'll pass on this one!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Just got my two kits in the mail today. Should have one done by dinner! Here is hoping Moebius does more vinyl kits in the future!!


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

What is going on with the 1966 Batman series?


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Of all the interesting subjects that could have been done, why did they do this instead?


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Finished my first one in under 2 hours. A great little kit!!


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

BWolfe said:


> Of all the interesting subjects that could have been done, why did they do this instead?


Indeed! I'm bettin most people didn't even know there was a super dog (and a horse).

I always thought the dog had short smooth hair like a Rottweiler or Doxen.


----------



## Paper Hollywood (Nov 2, 2011)

Nifty. A model in 2 hours? I barely get my paint bottles open in that time. Yes, I'm very familiar with Krypto, though he seems to have been left out of the movie/TV super media over the years. As I recall there was actually enough Kryptonian livestock that turned up at one time or another to fill a barn if you brought them all together..


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

There won't be a Superdog is the current incarnation of Superman. The biology of Krypton is totally different in Man of Steel.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Dogs are enough of a handful without them being super strong and able to fly!


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

spawndude said:


> Indeed! I'm bettin most people didn't even know there was a super dog (and a horse).
> 
> I always thought the dog had short smooth hair like a Rottweiler or Doxen.


There was also Beppo the Super Monkey, Streaky the Super Cat and the horses name was Comet!


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

spock62 said:


> There was also Beppo the Super Monkey, Streaky the Super Cat and the horses name was Comet!


I remember all the super animals but do not recall their origins.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

DC's Super-animals helped Marvel become even more popular back in the 60's. I was a DC fan back then but hated when they had sappy story lines like that.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Interesting that only one each of each species seems to have escaped Krypton. And only popular domesticated species! There seems to be no Pudgy the Super Wombat, or Magoo the Super Naked Mole rat.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

John P said:


> Interesting that only one each of each species seems to have escaped Krypton. And only popular domesticated species! There seems to be no Pudgy the Super Wombat, or Magoo the Super Naked Mole rat.



I call copyright on those characters!!!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

ChrisW said:


> I call copyright on those characters!!!


Let's see some sketches by next tuesday.


----------



## Paper Hollywood (Nov 2, 2011)

I think "Super Naked Mole Rat" has potential. Hey, they said Teenage Ninja Mutant Turtles was a silly idea.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

John P said:


> Interesting that only one each of each species seems to have escaped Krypton. And only popular domesticated species! There seems to be no Pudgy the Super Wombat, or Magoo the Super Naked Mole rat.




So there ARE flying cows. Be afraid - be very afraid!


----------

